# Toro 724 w/ Predator Replacement Engine



## whitem (Nov 4, 2014)

All,

I have an old Toro 724 that I will be replacing with a predator 212 from HF. The engine should arrive on the weekend and I had a machinist friend make me the bushing and key stock.

I am wondering if anyone has put a 120V electric start on one of these. In Canada, Princess Auto (our version HF) sells a similar version of the predator but in a winterized setup (http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/7-hp-208cc-ohv-winter-gas-engine/A-p8291098e?_requestid=953360). One of the optional parts that they well is a 120V starter. 

Starter Motor for DJ170S | Princess Auto

Anybody have any experience with this?

I have heard that these predator engines do start easy, but it would be nice to still have the electric start.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

as far as I know if it is not standard or an option. then no.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Mike, are you receiving a predator from HF or from Princess Auto? I have looked them up and the winterized version look real nice and would have no qualm getting it instead of the HF.
You will have to put a larger jet on the HF Predator and build out of sheet metal carb housing box for heat which is why I would get the Princess Auto one. LCT sell in Canada a 254cc that covers the Tecumseh from 8hp to 11hp, comes with a starter and 60 watt AC stator for lights and hand heaters if so inclined, they sell for $500.00ca.
The Canadian distributor is Canada Power Tech from Montreal. Any Ariens dealer can get these engines. Good Luck


----------



## whitem (Nov 4, 2014)

I bought the predator from HF (on sale and 25% off, <$100 shipped), because it was significantly cheaper than anything from princess auto. From the what I can tell, both engines are very similar (save the winter specific portion) if not the same. 

Depending on the price I might just buy the electric start and see if I can make it work.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I didn't think the HF Predator flywheel had teeth for an electric starter. I've no idea if the Princess Auto does.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

dbert said:


> I didn't think the HF Predator flywheel had teeth for an electric starter. I've no idea if the Princess Auto does.



It doesn't, the only Predator with electric start provisions is the 420cc.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

While I don't own any predators I do have 4 of the older Greyhounds in service. three are 6.5hp pull start only and one a 11hp with a 12v starter and charging stater. I have never had any problems with any of these engines starting on the first or second pull. They are really that easy to start and all of mine run well. You will find many on this board that are using the predator and so far I have not heard any negative comments from the people using them.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

whitem said:


> All,
> 
> I have an old Toro 724 that I will be replacing with a predator 212 from HF. The engine should arrive on the weekend and I had a machinist friend make me the bushing and key stock.
> 
> ...


I too have a Toro 724 and have given thought to repowering.

Mike. To replace the 7 HP Tecumseh H70 (1"OD x 3" shaft), why
choose the US$120 (CDN$270: CDN$145 + Shpg/Duty/Brkrg) manual
start 6.5 HP Predator 212 (3/4"OD x 2-7/16" shaft), make a pulley
bushing and have to start shopping for an electric starter?

Wouldn't the CDN$350 locally available ELECTRIC START 10 HP Princess
Auto 302 Winter Gas Engine (1"OD x 3-1/2" shaft) c/w warranty perhaps
be a worthy contender. Or maybe the CDN$250 locally available ELECTRIC
START 7 HP Princess Auto 208 Winter Gas Engine (3/4"OD x 2-13/32"
shaft) c/w warranty plus a pulley bushing from your friend?

If convinced that the Predator is the better brand, why not pick the
US$225 (CDN$271 + Shpg/Duty/Brkrg) 8 HP Predator 301 (1"OD x 3-15/32"
shaft)? This is still manual start, but you can forego the adapter bushing
and enjoy the extra power.

.


----------



## whitem (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## whitem (Nov 4, 2014)

Thought I would post a couple of pictures of the engine installed. We got about 10 cm of really heavy wet snow over the weekend and it preformed beautifully. I am super happy with it. I ended up buying a bushing from here Sleeve-34-1x220 

So total investment was just over $100 USD.

I still have a couple of loose ends to tie up, like a dead man switch and maybe re-jetting the carb. But overall I couldn't be happier.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the photos and the follow up. Glad to hear you're happy with it. Have you done any more research on adding the electric start?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice job keeping that old machine alive!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

whitem said:


> I still have a couple of loose ends to tie up, like a dead man switch and maybe re-jetting the carb. But overall I couldn't be happier.



I found drilling out the jet to .030 works good, for opening up the jet.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I did a repower for a friend with the Predator 212 and found that .032 main jet ran nice at 28 degrees, that was the coldest day I had while I had the machine at my place.


----------



## whitem (Nov 4, 2014)

I haven't done much more research on electric start, but it looks like I would need to swap over the flywheel. The Princess Auto engines also have a tapered shaft, similar to the predator ones. Just not sure if its the same taper or not. And while I am at it, I wanted to add a coil for lighting.

Those are probably projects for the "off-season".


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice job!! It looks good on there.


----------

